# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  New Product sampling! Looking for test users! PEI Surface bed

## CShyde

CS Hyde Company is interested in 3D Printing. We have designed a Ultm/PEI film for most model print surface beds. We can also custom cut prints to fit. We are looking for some enthusiasts to try out our product and give us feedback regarding its strengths and weaknesses. 

If interested,

Feel free to email:
resources@cshyde.com

or check out our website 
www.cshyde.com

----------


## ssayer

Checked your site. Didn't see anything specific. Is this a .003 (or maybe thicker) film with adhesive? I'd be interested in trying it as I've tried most other things, just looking for more info.  :Smile:

----------


## CShyde

Thank you for replying! We are launching a new website this after the first of the year it will be updated with a 3D Printing tab. 

As far as thickness we offer (.003, .005, .010, .020) 

http://catalog.cshyde.com/viewitems/...e?&bc=100|1001

----------


## ssayer

Sounds good. Email sent.  :Smile:

----------


## ssayer

Nothing back from you yet... Your site only shows .003, .005, and .010. That being the case, whatever you have that is the thickest would no doubt be the first choice.

----------


## Mjolinor

So I currently print onto a removable polycarbonate bed with hair spray and no heater. 

Does this stuff stretch enough for me to flex the bed to remove things?

----------


## CShyde

Ultem does not have a high elongation, however your parts should remove from the Ultem film easily without having to "flex" bed. We do have another material that has higher stretching capabilities if your willing to give it a shot.

----------


## mikethebomber

Hey.  
Just like to say I signed up for the sample program.
The sheets CS Hyde sent out worked great for me, and I just published a video with a full review of my findings.
The video is here. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJd0_lcbiMA
As far as your questions, Mjolinor, my setup is about the same as yours, using polycarbonate on a non-heated bed.  No sweat at all getting it to flex enough to pop things off the bed.  Truly a great product that needs more attention.
Application was good at first, but better the second time around using windex and a credit card for a squeegee.
Parts stick nicely under normal scenarios with PLA and PLA-PHA, and pop off very easily after you're done.
Thanks guys!

----------


## ServiceXp

Good video. Thanks for putting that up!

Suggestion  :Embarrassment:  Get yourself a tripod :-)

----------


## mikethebomber

> Good video. Thanks for putting that up!
> 
> Suggestion  Get yourself a tripod :-)


Noted.  I actually have one, but since moving and changing my setup, I need a bigger one.

----------

